

To Hell with Bad Email Software - spinningarrow
http://peterwilson.cc/to-hell-with-bad-email-software/

======
marssaxman
How about you just stop trying to do that, because it's a bad idea, and let
email continue to be plain text...?

I don't want a web app delivered to my inbox, ever.

